# Is my Boston Whaler 130 SS a Microskiff?



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I just got my really nice Microskiff.com sticker and was about to slap it on my boat when I had one of life's confrontations.  I said to myself, "wait a second, is a 13' Whaler a Microskiff?"


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Only if you post pictures of it here with the sticker in place...


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

At 16'7" x 6'2" , I consider my 1984 Whaler SS to be a maxi microskiff...or maybe its a micro maxiskiff????


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Small boat?, yes, skiff? no. 640lbs  I think the 13ss is the line in the sand for there boats and tenders/skiffs. A boston whaler is bullet proof and really nice, so I guess we can make an exception here ;D.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> Only if you post pictures of it here with the sticker in place...


I wouln't want to waste a beautiful sticker if you guys kick me to the curb. 

If I don't make the cut, I may give it to the kid down the street that is spray painting his Dad's 1986 Bayliner Bowrider to look like a boat the rock group KISS would ride in. How's the Whaler look now?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would LOVE to get my hands on a 13' Whaler !!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Specs...13-Super Sport Boston Whaler
length 13' 4" 
beam 5' 5" 
draft 6" 
weight 320 lbs
Max hp 40
Transom 20"

Works for me... ;D


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Specs...13-Super Sport Boston Whaler
> length 13' 4"
> beam 5' 5"
> draft  6"
> ...


A micro indeed.

Thou shalt not question Brett ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll question Brett! 

Where did you find those stats? I found the weight I listed on the BW website. dry weight, no engine 640lbs. 

http://whaler-px.rtrk.com/Page.aspx/pageId/29594/pmid/168275/130-Super-Sport.aspx


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/specifications.html

Depends what model the 13'er is.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It may have a Whaler logo,
but that isn't the Classic Whaler SS I grew up with.... 

Where's the whaler smirk?

                       



Still, even with the new models specs

    *  LOA: 13' 3" (4.03 m)
    * Beam: 5' 10" (1.78 m)
    * Draft: 7" (.17 m)
    * Weight (dry, no engine): 640 lbs (290 kg)
    * Persons Capacity: 4
    * Maximum Horsepower: 40 HP (30 kW)
    * Max Weight Capacity: 933 lbs (423 kg)
    * Minimum Horsepower: 25 HP (19 kW)
    * Maximum Engine Weight: 235 lbs (107 kg)
    * Transom Height: 20" (.50m)
    * Fuel Capacity: 6.6 gallons (24.9 L)

It's a comfortable open water microskiff,
especially when compared to the rest of the Whaler lineup!

                                     [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, my boat is a 2010 130 SS with a dry hull weight, no engine of 640lbs.

It has no bow rails, a 40hp 4strk, stripped, no cushions, cooler with rod holders, trolling rod holders. I plan on making a live well, I have a stick anchor and Anytide closet pole. The trailer came with the package, and has torsion axels, nice. It is a very easy to handle, very stable, great running, shallow draft, unsinkable, ........boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

from his post I assumed it was a newer 130 supersport. The the older ones weren't as heafty.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned a micro skiff is a state of mind! 

I'd say a 13 footer even at that hull weight was a skiff. But I'd be hard pressed to tell you where the line is.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> But I'd be hard pressed to tell you where the line is.


Duh...that's what happens when you try to draw lines in water.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

i have an old 1989 13ft boston whaler with a 40 4strk and i can deffinitly say that it is a micro skiff, i always would sea how shallow i could get it, so i took it through some mangrove canals and accidently jumped a sandbar ahahah, negative draft, but thats not what i mean i went back the next day and couldnt even push my boat through the canal, so i was runnin....RUNNING....about 8" respectivly, a true microskiff i think , and it was 24hours after so it was the same tide


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> > But I'd be hard pressed to tell you where the line is.
> 
> 
> Duh...that's what happens when you try to draw lines in water.


Don't make me pull out the liquid hydrogen and prove you wrong!  ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dig the old style skiffs, the newer boats don't look that bad either.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

can you post a photo of your neighbors boat thats being spray painted? ;D


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

"As far as I'm concerned a micro skiff is a state of mind!" 
SS took the words out of my mouth.  If you are trying to do more with less than you are in the right place.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

> "As far as I'm concerned a microskiff is a state of mind!"
> SS took the words out of my mouth.


X2 

P.S. Sweet IPB!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Come on guys/gals, give the old man a vote.


----------



## RShrimp (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, you stole my thunder... I just bought a 130 SS too. I put the same rod holders in the same place as you. I mounted the trolling motor on the back. It still fits in my toy hauler! I ...for sure vote YES!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> Hey, you stole my thunder... I just bought a 130 SS too. I put the same rod holders in the same place as you. I mounted the trolling motor on the back. It still fits in my toy hauler! I ...for sure vote YES!


Great minds think alike!! ....and I got rid of a J14 to buy the Whaler!!!


----------

